
Developers guide to GDPR - brokenwren
https://fusionauth.io/blog/2019/01/29/white-paper-developers-guide-gdpr
======
robotdan
Seems like all GPDR did was force you to accept a cookie when you use a
website - instead of actually making websites be less sucky.

~~~
clawlor
Those cookie prompts are a result of EU Directive 2009/136/EC, which predates
the GDPR by 7 years.

~~~
brokenwren
Thanks for the heads up. We'll get that information incorporated into the
piece.

